# Your Favorite Jelly Bean Flavor?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I Thought this would be a fun topic to start. At the NYC Fancy Food Show yesterday, Jelly Belly was there handing out free samples (Soda Pop Shoppe, Smoothie Blend, and new Pomegranate) along with you being able to take small cups worth of any flavors you want. 

Anyway like a normal american, I filled my bag with free samples when Jelly Belly himself wasnt looking (The big mascot guy). 

Anyway while watching tv i thought hm i wonder who else on ct has a favorite jelly bean. 

So lets start!!!

Mine is Jelly Belly's Dr. Pepper, Cream Soda, and Pear, however I do like their other flavors like vomit, dirt, and buggers. (YEAH TASTE LIKE WHAT THEY ARE NAMED AFTER!)


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

my all time favorite is buttered popcorn. Chocolate pudding and cherry are good too. I love the lemon lime and pina colada as well. They make such a good product.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

There's a Jelly Belly factory not far from here but I've never trusted myself to go in there! 

My favorite flavor is toasted marshmallow. :lips:


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

have never developed a taste for them, but was amazed at the popularity. I worked in a really nice coffee shop a few years back, we had sooo many jars. People would come in with their "recipes" and buy many bags to mix for perfect tastes. Sounds like they have made some of those into beans now?
Nan


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

I like the licorice ones best. They make some of the best licorice flavored candy there is, imo. Can't bear the popcorn ones:suprise:


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I like Jelly Belly beans, although I don't eat them very often. I like the white ones - coconut, popcorn, vanilla - some of the fruit flavors. Actually, I like most all, except those vonit-dirt- flavors, but the white ones I like best.

There's Jelly Belly factory about a 45-minute drive from me - been meaning to visit ...

shel


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I used to love their grapefruit flavored ones, but I think they recently changed the recipe. Also really like the lemon-lime, the Dr. Pepper, and the tangerine. Mostly I prefer the fruit flavored ones. Not a fan of the Buttered Popcorn or Toasted Marshmallow, though my wife loves those.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Gimme good old fashioned cherry, grape and licorice. Pineapple was always good too. Lemon and lime could go the way of the Dodo and I would be none the worse for wear.


----------



## tacotaco (Jun 23, 2008)

I am quite fond of a lemon like taste in my jelly beans.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

**wipes the drool off the keyboard**
i like the watermelon ones, cinammon, sour apple, coconut,pear, cant think of the others right now , its a bit late and my mind is gone blonde


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

I love Jelly Bellys - my fave has to be the sour apple but i always found that combining a few in one mouthfull went down well!


----------



## lailarowe (Jul 8, 2008)

...sour apple!


----------

